# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Hỏi Về Yahoo Mail Uploader

## hyundaivt

tự dưng trong máy mình nó tự tải về yahoo mail uploader (browser plus), đây là tiện tích gì và cách sử dụng ra sao? mong cả nhà giúp đỡ! chân thành cảm ơn!

----------


## seo.nstech

cái này là phiên bản mới của google!yahoo để tăng cường trình duyệt web nó mới ra đời lên vẫn chưa nhiều người biết đến
browserplus là công nghệ được thiết kế nhằm mở rộng web, cho phép các nhà phát triển có thể xây dựng những ứng dụng web đa dạng hơn, tạo điều kiện cho người dùng cuối có thể thực hiện mọi công việc ngay trên trình duyệt của mình. các trang web khác nhau có thể sử dụng browserplus để hỗ trợ những tính năng như kéo-và-thả từ desktop, upload file, hay đưa ra những cảnh báo

----------


## hlong001

> tự dưng trong máy mình nó tự tải về yahoo mail uploader (browser plus), đây là tiện tích gì và cách sử dụng ra sao? mong cả nhà giúp đỡ! chân thành cảm ơn!


đây là tiện ích mới mà yahoo mới phát hành tính năng mới đã có ở gmail đó là cho phép đính kèm file lên tới 25mb khi gửi mail e àh

----------


## tuanankpn

anh hieucoi này thích bạo lực nhỉ! nhìn cái hình thằng cha này đánh cô gái thấy phát khiếp!!!!!!

----------


## chucvn

hieucoi thích xem phim không vậy ? xem thien long bát bộ chưa nhỉ?[clipvn="http://c.uploadanh.com/upload/0/407/0.859002001246443394.gif"][/clipvn]

----------


## adminphim

đây là chơi game ý hjhj game audition ý hồi trước thì cũng mê lắm mà giờ cũng ít và hầu như khôg
giờ tập trung học thôi

----------

